# Keyboard problem when selecting the layout



## arcangeli (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all daemons,
I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my tablet-pc Asus T100HAN without succes.
Only some key works like return, backspace, arrows, ... If i try to change the layout (in the install process), theses keys doesn't work anymore. Only the return key continue to work.
I've tried with different layout (mine is french) with same result.
The keyboard is fully usable with OpenBSD.
Tried with 11 and 12 (2017-01-05).
Tried with a USB keyboard on the USB port of the tablet-pc keyboard with same result. I think tht the problem come from the connector but as i don't have any usb-c hub, i can't plug my usb keyboard directly on the computer (tablet part).
But my USB mouse on the keyboard port work perfectly.
If someone can help me on this...

Thanks


----------

